# Hope Tech M4 oder X2 ???



## kopis (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

möchte meine Elixir CR durch eine Hope Tech ersetzen und weiß nicht ganz zu welcher Kombi ich greifen soll Tech M4 oder X2 

Die Bremse kommt an ein Giant Reign X 2010 und wird mit ca. 78 Kg im Enduro/FR Betrieb genutzt. Für Parkeinsätze habe ich noch ein Big Hit das mit den alten (schwarzen) Hope Mono M4 203/203 bestückt ist und soweit bisher keine Probs macht.

Da ich am Reign auch auf das Gewicht achten will,  dachte ich an die X2 für VR und HR in 203/183mm. Was haltet ihr davon bzw. fährt jemand diese Kombi?

Oder doch lieber auf Nummer sicher und die Tech M4 in 183/183 oder 203/183?

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt

grüße kopis


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Dezember 2009)

also meine meinung

die elexir ist schon eine sehr gute bremse !!!

wenn ersetzen dann auf jedenfall durch eine M4

finde die bremsleistung der X2 nicht so berauschend

habe aber nur die 183er vergleichen können

und da finde ich die bremsen der anderen grossen hersteller inzwischen einfach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (30. Dezember 2009)

spar lieber wo anders gewicht (wo auch immer)
M4 tech


----------



## olivier (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin im Moment an einem ähnlichen Thema am überlegen. Bei mir wird es zwar "nur" ein All Mountain, dafür bin ich 90 - 95kg. 

Einen interessanten Tipp fand ich die Kombination von Tech M4 mit 203mm Vorne und Tech X2 183mm am Hinterrad.

Bei "konventioneller" Bremstechnik ist ja 80% der Bremsleistung vorne.


----------



## bummel42 (31. Dezember 2009)

ich (90kg fahrbereit) fahre zwei Kombis:
An meinem TranceX, V2 183mm und X2 160mm und an meinem Anthem M4 183mm und X2 160mm.
Sicherlich ist die V2 am TranceX überbewaffnet, aber die Leistung ist einfach zu souverän als das ich drauf verzichten möchte.
Ansonsten hat die M4 am Gardasee völlig ausgereicht (mit 183mm). Und hochrüsten kann man immer noch.
Wenn aber einem das Gewicht nicht allzu wichtig ist, kann ich für den All Mountain Bereich meine V2/x2-Kombi nur empfehlen. Selbst in Leogang hat die Bremse mit 183mm immer funktioniert. Die 203mm-Scheibe habe ich nur einmal kurz montiert und wegen "zuviel Power" wieder demontiert und eingemottet.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. Dezember 2009)

Fahre die Tech x2 mit 183 Scheiben ,und bin vollbegeistert.Eine Woche Saalbach-Hinterglemm ,und sie hat mich nicht einmal im Stich gelassen ,und da sind schon ein paar lange abfahrten,wo andere aus der Gruppe bei den abfahrten über Bremsprobleme klagten hielt die Hope bis zum bitteren Ende durch.Vorne m4 203 und hinten x2 ,ich glaub da kannste garnichts falsch machen.
Guten Rutsch euch allen.


----------



## fiddel (3. Januar 2010)

du kÃ¶nntest von mir fÃ¼r 200â¬ die m6ti bekommen die an dein big hit schrauben und die m4 benuzt du dann an deinem giant
wÃ¤r das nicht nen angebot
die bremse hat stahlflexleitungen am hr ist sie neu, das hr hat auch neue belÃ¤ge.

melde dich wenn du sie gebrauchen kannst


----------



## nope 75 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mir die x2 Kaufen, und kann mich nicht Entscheiden ob ich die Stahlscheibe oder Floating Scheibe in 183 nehmen soll. Lohnt es sich die Floating Scheibe zu nehmen, welche Vor bzw Nachteile hat die Floating Scheibe? 

Gruß nope75


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Januar 2010)

eigentlich sind die Floating Scheiben sehr leicht 

(ausser 183mm die ist irgendwie schwer keine ahnung warum)

sonst finde ich hat die Floatingscheibe nur den Optischen Vorteil

wenn dir das egal ist kannst du die normale Stahlscheiben ohne Funktionseinbußen nutzen


----------



## StillPad (30. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> sonst finde ich hat die Floatingscheibe nur den Optischen Vorteil
> 
> wenn dir das egal ist kannst du die normale Stahlscheiben ohne Funktionseinbußen nutzen



Nun ein optischer Vorteil ist das nicht.
Die Scheiben sind schwimmend gelagert.
Heißt in diesen Fall das die Scheiben beim erhitzen sich ausdehnen können, ohne das die Scheibe Wellen schlägt.

Wenn du eine normale Stahlscheib stark erhitzt ist es ein Paradis für Surfer.


----------



## nope 75 (30. Januar 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun ein optischer Vorteil ist das nicht.
> Die Scheiben sind schwimmend gelagert.
> Heißt in diesen Fall das die Scheiben beim erhitzen sich ausdehnen können, ohne das die Scheibe Wellen schlägt.
> 
> Wenn du eine normale Stahlscheib stark erhitzt ist es ein Paradis für Surfer.



Ja und das habe ich schon von Verschiedenen Seiten gehört (gelesen) das die nicht Schwimmend Gelagert sind. (stand auch inne Bike Bravo im Test von 8.2009 glaube ich war das)

nope 75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (31. Januar 2010)

na ja meine nichtschwimmenden Scheiben verziehen sich nicht !!

die Hopescheiben werden garnicht so heiß wie bei anderen Herstellern

meine alte Magura hat geglüht und  hat sich nicht verzogen

kenne auch keinen dem seine Scheiben wellen schlägt 

und bei anderen Herstellern gibts (ausser Formula) keine Floating Scheiben und die bremsen auch


für mich nur optisch besser und teilweise beim Gewicht


----------



## StillPad (31. Januar 2010)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Ja und das habe ich schon von Verschiedenen Seiten gehört (gelesen) das die nicht Schwimmend Gelagert sind. (stand auch inne Bike Bravo im Test von 8.2009 glaube ich war das)
> 
> nope 75



Die heißen nicht umsonst Floating Discs 
Die Nieten ermöglichen es das der Stahlring sich ausdehnen kann bei hoher Temp.
Das hörst du denn dann du nach der Abfahrt plötzlich so ein pling pling hörst wenn er sich wieder zusammenzeht
Da legen sich die Spannungen wieder.

Es gab hier damals im Forum etliche Fotos von Scheiben sind blau angelaufen und total wellig waren 

Und nein mir ist das auch noch bei keiner passiert.
Aber ich habe bisher noch keine so erhitzt


----------



## eddy 1 (31. Januar 2010)

angelaufen passiert gerne (vor allem bei Magura Scheiben)

aber wellig hab ich in Natura noch nicht gesehen oder gehört

was hier manchmal rumgeistert darf mann nicht immer glauben

das knacken kommt halt daher das sich der Stahl anders ausdehnt als das Alu


----------



## StillPad (31. Januar 2010)

Nun ich habe die Fotos gesehn 
Das es knackt durch die unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungen habe ich auch gar nicht abgestritten.
Das ist aber das "schwimmend" gelagert


----------



## nope 75 (31. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> angelaufen passiert gerne (vor allem bei Magura Scheiben)
> 
> aber wellig hab ich in Natura noch nicht gesehen oder gehört
> 
> ...



Also angelaufen sind die Scheiben von meiner Louise FR auch schon.(Leogang,Vinschgau) Aber wellig waren die nie, und nach ein paar Wochen zu Hause waren die Scheiben auch wieder Blank.
Wenn ich die Hope Tech x2 im Set mit der Floating Disc für 290 kriege, kann ich aber auch nichts Falsch machen oder?

Gruß nope75


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> angelaufen passiert gerne (vor allem bei Magura Scheiben)
> 
> aber wellig hab ich in Natura noch nicht gesehen oder gehört
> 
> ...



Also angelaufen sind meine Hope-Scheiben nach einer Woche Alpen auch ,ist aber normal,wo hat man sonst so lange technische abfahrten. Sonst keinerlei Probleme mit der X2.
Nope für 290,Euro gar keine Frage kaufen.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (1. Februar 2010)

hab icke doch gesagt !!

kaufen marsch marsch


----------



## nope 75 (1. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> hab icke doch gesagt !!
> 
> kaufen marsch marsch



Also ersma ist da meine Frau, und dann ist da meine Frau, und zu guter letzt ist da meine ....! Kolbenäh, ach ja Kolbenklemmer bei der Louise, das müsste gehen.

Nein, scherz bei Seite ich muss erst mal wieder Geld drucken, mein Schatz hat doch gerade ein Bike von Canyon bekommen. Für denn Kurs wird man die immer wieder Bekommen, denke ich. Aber bis zum Sommer bzw bis zum Urlaub im Vinschgau muss das Bremsproblem Abgeschlossen sein.
Danke noch mal für Alles.

Gruß nope75


----------



## Mircwidu (2. Februar 2010)

Also hier ist die X2 grad für 249 im Angebot
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20758_Tech-X2-v-h-Set-Floating-Scheibenbremse.html


----------



## nope 75 (2. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also hier ist die X2 grad für 249 im Angebot
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20758_Tech-X2-v-h-Set-Floating-Scheibenbremse.html



Jepp, aber mit 183er Scheiben dann 315. Trotzdem Danke.

Gruß nope 75


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (2. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre die Mono 6 an meinem Lambda, mit 'schwimmender' Scheibe und ich kann nur sagen - Genial - 
Außer neulich im Schnee, kein quietschen oder Schleifen. Hope ist meine Empfehlung!
Auch für ein AM würde ich eher massivere Bremspower wählen.


----------



## kopis (2. Februar 2010)

@all,

so ich habe meine Elixir gegen eine Tech M4 203/183 Floatings getauscht und ich bin begeistert Die Elixir hat eine genaile Bremspower und war absolut ausreichend Auf die Hope zu wechseln war natürlich eine emotionale Sache...ich steh einfach auf die Verarbeitung Da macht der Hope kein 2. Hersteller was vor
Zur Leistung kann ich nur sagen....genial...suuuper dosierbar und feinfühlig und ohne Geräuschentwicklung bei diesen Wetterbedingungen!
Die Elixir neigt bei Feuchtigkeit immer sehr gerne zum quitschen....die Hope ist absolut ruhig! Was mich an der Elixir auch etwas störte, war das ich sie nur sehr schlecht am HR schleiffrei bekam. auch hier ist die Hope wie gewohnt super gut

Also über alles betrachtet die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## ramm95 (23. August 2011)

Ich wollte von der shimano saint 2010 auf die hope m4 tech wechseln was meint ihr ist das ein alzu gravierender unterschied oder gehz die bremse gut?wiege um die 70 kg und fahre größtenteils dh.wollte mir die hope m4 holen weil ich sie einfach vom aussehen mag und die hope m4 besser an mein bike passen würde


----------



## Zara Bernard (23. August 2011)

ramm95 schrieb:


> Ich wollte von der shimano saint 2010 auf die hope m4 tech wechseln was meint ihr ist das ein alzu gravierender unterschied oder gehz die bremse gut?wiege um die 70 kg und fahre größtenteils dh.wollte mir die hope m4 holen weil ich sie einfach vom aussehen mag und die hope m4 besser an mein bike passen würde



Ich hab von Hope M4 auf Saint gewechselt. 
Allerdings bei 95 kg fahrfertig.

Die Saint hat viel mehr Bremsleistung.

Ist auch bei meinem Gewicht eine echte Ein-Finger Bremse. 
Das war mit der M4 nicht  möglich. 

Würde ich stark abraten, gerade bei Downhill.

Nach all meinen Bremsen, denke ich:

Besser als die Saint wirds nicht. (Höchtens wenns um Leichtbau geht.)


----------



## ramm95 (23. August 2011)

Ja welche kann den gut mithalten?weil ich wollte eine neue und eine die besser zu meinem rad passt


----------



## StillPad (23. August 2011)

Und darum willst du ne Touren Bremse an ein DH Rad bauen?

Wenn du wechseln willst dann nimm ne V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramm95 (23. August 2011)

Ja wenn einer eine hope v2 gegen meine shimano saint tauscht


----------



## Mircwidu (23. August 2011)

Ja Hope Alternative zur Saint ist eher die V2.
M4 ist eher unter der Saint einzuordnen


----------



## skask (23. August 2011)

Bei mir mit dem gleichen Gewicht klappts mit einem Finger wunderbar. Habe allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich zur Saint.


----------



## Mircwidu (23. August 2011)

Bin auch in der Gewichtsklasse und habe die M4 am dh gehabt.
Es geht ausreichend.
Aber die Saint oder V2 ist noch mal ne ecke mehr.
War selbst erstaunt wie die V2/Sait zupackt. Und im direkten vergleich Ost sie mit der Saint auf einem Level. Die M3 liegt darunter auch wenn es reicht 
Ich konnte zum glück schon alle mal testen um dieses Urteil zu bilden.


----------



## ramm95 (23. August 2011)

Ich hane jetzt einem tausch gegenndie avid code 2011 zugesagt die soll ja richtig gut sein oder?


----------



## StillPad (24. August 2011)

ramm95 schrieb:


> ... die soll ja richtig gut sein oder?



Das ließt man immer von irgend jemand


----------



## ramm95 (24. August 2011)

Aber in der freeride hat die mit super bestanden alles ist tip top sagen die


----------



## giles (24. August 2011)

Also für den AM /leichten FR Bereich ist die M4 auch mehr als kräftig genug. Sie ist schon mehr als ne Touren / CC Brmese.

Mich bringt sie mit dem X1 (15 kg) plus ~ 92 kg Fahrgewicht zuverlässig auch bei langen sehr steilen Abfahrten zum stehen.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (2. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

Wollte mir die Hope Tech m4 special edition holen u das grüne Zeug durch rotes ersetzten. Nun meine Frage: Wo bekommt man die Verstellschrauben in rot her die am Tech Hebel sind? An der limited edition sind die zu sehen in rot.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. November 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wollte mir die Hope Tech m4 special edition holen u das grüne Zeug durch rotes ersetzten. Nun meine Frage: Wo bekommt man die Verstellschrauben in rot her die am Tech Hebel sind? An der limited edition sind die zu sehen in rot.
> 
> Mfg



Würde mich auch interessieren.

Denke die Schrauben gib auf jedenfall in schwarz zum nachkaufen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. November 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wollte mir die Hope Tech m4 special edition holen u das grüne Zeug durch rotes ersetzten. Nun meine Frage: Wo bekommt man die Verstellschrauben in rot her die am Tech Hebel sind? An der limited edition sind die zu sehen in rot.
> 
> Mfg



Die Adjusting Bolts sind nur in silber zu bekommen. Zumindest zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt. Da hilft also nur die eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (8. November 2011)

Sooo hab jetzt endlich eine Antwort die Schrauben in rot wie bei der Limited Edition gibt es nur für die Leute die auch die Limited Edition besitzen ( Hope Tech M4 Limited Edition) 
Kolbendeckel gibt es in rot ...ansonsten selber eloxieren :S

Wollte wissen ob es einen großen Unterschied gibt zwischen der Bremskraft Tech M4 u Tech Evo M4?

(hoffentlich bremst die M4 besser als meine Formula K24 Dreckbremse)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus, da ich zur Zeit vor der Bremsenfrage für einen AM-Neuaufbau (Nukeproof Mega mit 150/150 v/h) stehe. An und für sich hatte ich mich schon entschlossen, mal Shimano zu probieren, weil die in letzter Zeit dank "Servo-Wave" so hochgelobt werden. Da sollte es dann die SLX M666 werden, da die anscheinend die absolute Vernunftsbremse bezüglich Preis-Bremskraftverhältnis darstellt.

Vernünftig sein beim Bikeaufbau macht aber auch nicht so richtig Spaß.

Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, statt der SLX eine Kombi aus Tech M4 und Tech X2 v/h zu verbauen (X2 hinten, da ich nur 60 kg wiege). Das würde allerdings mehr als doppelt so teuer wie Shimano.

Von der Bremskraft würde ich, ausgehend von einem gefühlten Mittelwert der Erfahrungsberichte abzüglich des Fan-Faktors, die M4 deutlich oberhalb der Shimano XTR/XT/SLX einordnen, die X2 eher darunter. Liege ich da richtig?

Jetzt benötige ich Argumente, um den Aufpreis vor meinem Gewissen rechtfertigen zu können, abgesehen von "Made in UK", genialer Fräsoptik und der Farbkombination, die in der Special Edition wie die Faust aufs Auge zu meinem restlichen Aufbau passen würde


----------



## Osti (21. Februar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Von der Bremskraft würde ich, ausgehend von einem gefühlten Mittelwert der Erfahrungsberichte abzüglich des Fan-Faktors, die M4 deutlich oberhalb der Shimano XTR/XT/SLX einordnen, die X2 eher darunter. Liege ich da richtig?




denke ich nicht. Ich bin von der V2 (hatte 2 Paare) auf die XT umgestiegen und die XT hat noch mal eine deutlich höhere Bremskraft, bzw man braucht für einen Nosewheelie im Sitzen nur lächerlich geringe Handkraft. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte noch nie eine Bremse mit so einer abartigen Verzögerung und da waren in den letzten 10 Jahren schon ein ganzer Haufen an großkalibrigen Bremsen dabei. Ich kenne die TechM4 nicht, sondern nur die ältere Mono4 mit Mini-Hebeln, aber selbst wenn die bzgl Bremskraft deutlich besser geworden ist, glaube ich nicht, dass sie nur annähernd an die XT (und somit auch XTR/SLX) ran kommt. 

die Ursache liegt sicherlich in den Servowave Hebeln. Ich habe spaßeshalber, weil die Hebel als Ersatzteile recht günstig sind, diese an die alten 4 Kolben XT Bremsen geschraubt. Selbst das hat einen Quantensprung zum alten Hebel gebracht, nur dass die alte XT mit den 4 Kolben viel besser zu dosieren ist, als die 2-Kolben XT. 

nichts desto trotz gibt es neben der reinen Bremskraft ja noch vieles, was für eine Hope spricht.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Februar 2012)

Falsche Antwort 

Ich habe mittlerweile bestellt. Nachdem ich die 15 â¬ Gutscheine von CRC gefunden habe, hat mein Finanzgewissen kurzzeitig ausgesetzt und ich habe den Moment genutzt, die Bestellungen abzuschicken  Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (23. Februar 2012)

Gut gemacht, nicht nachdenken, kaufen


----------



## StillPad (23. Februar 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> die Ursache liegt sicherlich in den Servowave Hebeln. Ich habe spaßeshalber, weil die Hebel als Ersatzteile recht günstig sind, diese an die alten 4 Kolben XT Bremsen geschraubt. Selbst das hat einen Quantensprung zum alten Hebel gebracht, nur dass die alte XT mit den 4 Kolben viel besser zu dosieren ist, als die 2-Kolben XT.
> 
> nichts desto trotz gibt es neben der reinen Bremskraft ja noch vieles, was für eine Hope spricht.



Und wie ist die XT?
Auch vom Griffgefühl der Hebel?
Ich finde die Tech Griffweite zu klein für mich


----------



## SiK (23. Februar 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und wie ist die XT?
> Auch vom Griffgefühl der Hebel?
> Ich finde die Tech Griffweite zu klein für mich



Im Ernst? Der Tech Hebel ist doch gefühlt 2x so lang wie der XT Hebel und kann sicher weiter rausgestellt werden als der Stummelhebel von der XT?

Habe das aber nicht ausgiebig probiert, fahre die Hebel grundsätzlich sehr nah am Lenker, das spart mir Handkraft. Das ging mit der XT auf jeden Fall sehr gut, auch weil man alles ganz genau einstellen kann.

Die XT ist wohl bissiger als die M4, ich konnte bei der XT richtig fühlen wenn die Bremsbeläge die Scheibe berührt haben.

Werde trotzdem in Zukunft Hope fahren, ist aber auch keine Vernunftentscheidung. Die XT steht zum Verkauf


----------



## Osti (23. Februar 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und wie ist die XT?
> Auch vom Griffgefühl der Hebel?
> Ich finde die Tech Griffweite zu klein für mich



kann ich dir nicht so recht sagen, ich habe recht kleine Hände, daher fahre ich die Hebel recht nah am Lenker. Grundsätzlich liegen die mir aber super in der Hand. Eigentlich habe ich mit Bremshebeln aber nicht so große Probleme, der einzige der niemals passen wollte, war der Mopped Hebel der GustavM, der war einfach viel zu groß für mich. 

Ansonsten ist die XT bisher gewöhnungsbedürftig, was die Bremsleistung angeht. Ich bin in den letzten Jahren 4 unterschiedliche Hope Modelle gefahren (M4, Mono4, Mono6 und V2) und alle hat eine extrem gute Dosierbarkeit ausgezeichnet. Die XT geht da einfach brachialer zu Werke. Wenn man merkt, dass die Beläge an die Scheibe kommen und den Bremshebel weiter zieht, setzt die Bremskraft recht unvermittelt ein. Das ist erst mal ungewohnt. Mag aber auch mit an den Sinterbelägen liegen, die standardmäßig verbaut sind. Die organischen sollen etwas weniger giftig sein.  

optisch ist das im Vergleich zur Hope natürlich nen meilenweiter Schritt zurück


----------



## SiK (23. Februar 2012)

So hier mal ein bisschen Anschauungsmaterial zu den Hebeln ...


----------



## SiK (23. Februar 2012)

Weiteres Material ... Vielleicht macht das dem einen oder anderen die Entscheidung leichter. Die Griffe sind auf jeden Fall so unterschiedlich wie sie sonst nicht sein könnten.


----------



## StillPad (23. Februar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> So hier mal ein bisschen Anschauungsmaterial zu den Hebeln ...



Korrekt 

Die XT wirken schonmal sehr kompakt
Scheint so als ob der Tech Hebel gut 1cm weiter vom Lenker weg zu bekommen ist.

Dafür ist der Winkel sehr steil, müsste man echt mal testen.

Vorteil der XT ist jedenfalls das man die deutlich besser an schmalen Lenker ausrichten kann.


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Februar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, statt der SLX eine Kombi aus Tech M4 und Tech X2 v/h zu verbauen (X2 hinten, da ich nur 60 kg wiege). Das würde allerdings mehr als doppelt so teuer wie Shimano.



süß *GG* die M4 vorne wird Dich mit ner 203er Scheibe bei 60kg richtig heftig in den Lenker drücken 

ich denke, für ein Leichtgewicht wie Dich ist das eine traumhafte Kombi!!!!


----------



## Osti (24. Februar 2012)

@cyco: lass uns mal demnächst in die westl Wälder, würde gerne mal die TechM4 gegen die XT's vergleichen!


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Februar 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> @cyco: lass uns mal demnächst in die westl Wälder, würde gerne mal die TechM4 gegen die XT's vergleichen!



Si Senor, aber dafür will ich dann neue Bremsflüssigkeit reinmachen und entlüften, ja? Ist mir im Moment dort für ein quasi neues Radl noch etwas zuviel Sauerei... wird eh mal wieder Zeit, dass wir die Auxer aktivieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mircolandau (29. Februar 2012)

Hatte jemand schon mal technische Probleme mit der m4?
bin vorher Avid gefahren und die ist 3-mal in einer Senon hinten am Kolben undicht geworden auf sowas hab ich keine Lust mehr


----------



## Ge!st (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe zurzeit vier Bremsen von Hope im Einsatz: Mono M6, Tech V2, Tech M4 und Tech X2. Dazu kommen noch weitere über die Jahre und hatte mit noch keiner Bremse von Hope technische Probleme. Sicher wird der eine oder andere mit Pech auch mal einen Defekt haben, aber von dem was man ließt, kommt das gesamtbetrachtet eher selten vor.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Februar 2012)

Meine Tech M4 sowie mein Tech X2 haben beide noch kein einziges mal gemuckt.
Ran schrauben und Vergessen


----------



## FloriLori (6. März 2012)

Es passt nicht ganz in den thread aber wollte nicht einen neuen aufmachen.
Ich möchte mir eine neue Bremse zulegen. Bislang bin ich die Avid Code gefahren (die alte mit dem roten Verstellrad) bremst auch ganz gut aber die Optik gefiel mir nicht mehr und das entlüften ist ein Krampf außerdem habe ich schon lange mit einer Hope Bremse geliebäugelt.
Na ja jetzt steh ich vor der Frage M4 vs. V2 vs. XT.
Ich wiege 85 kg und die Bremse soll an einen Freerider. Einsatzgebiet Touren Bikepark und hoffentlich auch Alpen etc.
Eigentlich war ich bei der V2 aber die ist doch schon ein ganz schöner Brocken. Sprich recht schwer und recht teuer.
Die M4 ist ja etwas leichter. Ist sie dadurch leichter in die Knie zuzwingen? 
Vorteil hier wäre dass gerade eine gute gebrauchte im Bikemarkt ist.

Tja oder eine 0815 XT bisher habe ich nur positives darüber gelesen. Besonders der Preis und der 1 finger bremshebel gefällt nur die Optik insgesamt ist einfach zu kotzen.

Was meint ihr womit ich am glücklichsten werde?


----------



## StillPad (6. März 2012)

Einsatzgebiet sagt V2 oder vielleicht noch M4

Und woher kommt der Irrglaube das ne V2 schwer ist?
Ne gepimpte V2 wiegt soviel wie ne XT Bremse.
Das einizge was schwer ist sind die Scheiben mit ca. 20gr mehr als eine Floating Disc von der M4

Ich weiß ja nicht wo 40gr mehr für deutlich mehr Power schwer sein sollen?!


----------



## FloriLori (6. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet sagt V2 oder vielleicht noch M4
> 
> Und woher kommt der Irrglaube das ne V2 schwer ist?
> Ne gepimpte V2 wiegt soviel wie ne XT Bremse.
> ...


dann war es der irrglauben und die entscheidung ist gefallen


----------



## StillPad (6. März 2012)

Schau mal hier rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406597&highlight=Leichtbau

Da habe ich fast alles durch gewogen


----------



## FloriLori (6. März 2012)

Super. Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass die Bremse nur mit den Vented Scheiben gefahren werden kann? die Saw Scheibe oder Standart avid scheiben gehen nicht. Ich hatte zunächst vor nur die Hebel zu kaufen und im Moment sind bei mir eine Hope Saw und eine Avid scheibe verbaut.


----------



## Osti (6. März 2012)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Super. Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass die Bremse nur mit den Vented Scheiben gefahren werden kann? die Saw Scheibe oder Standart avid scheiben gehen nicht. Ich hatte zunächst vor nur die Hebel zu kaufen und im Moment sind bei mir eine Hope Saw und eine Avid scheibe verbaut.



es gibt für die V2 Vented und Floating Scheiben. Sind aber beide V2 spezifisch, da der Bremsbelag sehr hoch ist und somit der Reibring der Scheibe ebenfalls höher ist, als bei anderen Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (11. März 2012)

du kannst die V2 auch mit standard M4 oder Avid scheiben fahren wenn der aussendurchmesser passt (203mm bzw. 183mm). der belag steht dann nur ein wenig über die stege, was vielleicht den verschleiss fördert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomclp (7. April 2012)

Ich fahre im moment noch eine M6 ,möchte aber mal was neues probieren. 
Verschlechtere  ich mich mit einer Tech M4 in Bezug auf die Bremsleistung?


----------



## StillPad (8. April 2012)

tomclp schrieb:


> Ich fahre im moment noch eine M6 ,möchte aber mal was neues probieren.
> Verschlechtere  ich mich mit einer Tech M4 in Bezug auf die Bremsleistung?


Physik sagt ja


----------



## tomclp (12. April 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Physik sagt ja



Und in der Praxis , merke ich das wirklich. Oder lieber die Alte m6 behalten.


----------



## StillPad (14. April 2012)

Wenn du ein M6 Ersatz willst musste die V2 nehmen, die ist auch gering fügig leichter.
Wobei sich das wegen den höheren Scheibengewicht wieder ausgleichen könnte.


----------



## fortey (26. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe seit kurzem eine Tech M4. Hab sie mir besorgt weil ich nur gutes gehört habe und eigentlich eine sorglos Bremse haben wollte. Hab sie auch ausprobiert und bin von der Power restlos begeistert. Einziges Problem: ich bring die vordere Bremse nicht schleiffrei!!!!!! sieht so aus als würden die Kolben nicht gleichzeitig ausfahren...... Hat jemand eine Idee?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (26. April 2012)

fortey schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe seit kurzem eine Tech M4. Hab sie mir besorgt weil ich nur gutes gehört habe und eigentlich eine sorglos Bremse haben wollte. Hab sie auch ausprobiert und bin von der Power restlos begeistert.



Dito 

Der Sattel muss penibel eingestellt werden, die 4 Kolben machen das etwas umständlicher. Kennst du die Anleitungsvideos?
Unter "Cenralise Pistons" ist es erklärt


----------



## scylla (27. April 2012)

fortey schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe seit kurzem eine Tech M4. Hab sie mir besorgt weil ich nur gutes gehört habe und eigentlich eine sorglos Bremse haben wollte. Hab sie auch ausprobiert und bin von der Power restlos begeistert. Einziges Problem: ich bring die vordere Bremse nicht schleiffrei!!!!!! sieht so aus als würden die Kolben nicht gleichzeitig ausfahren...... Hat jemand eine Idee?!!



meistens fahren die kolben nicht exakt gleichzeigig aus, wenn sie ganz zurück gedrückt waren und dann wieder an die scheibe ran gepumpt werden, und stehen dann ungleich weit draußen. wenn man glück hat, gleicht sich das nach ein paar mal bremshebel betätigen aus, manchmal aber nicht. da hilft es dann entweder, das spielchen (zurück drücken und ran pumpen) so oft zu wiederholen, bis es passt, oder wenn man darauf keine lust hat, beim rauspumpen den kolben, der schneller raus kommt als die anderen mit einem flachen schraubenzieher o.ä. zurück zu halten, so dass dann alle kolben gleich weit draußen stehen.

natürlich erst, nachdem man wie nailz sagte, den bremssattel wirklich penibel parallel zur scheibe ausgerichtet hat (achtung, auf die ausrichtung des bremssattels kommt es an! wie die kolben und damit die beläge stehen ist erst mal egal.)


----------



## chrisle (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Hope-Kenner,

ich greife dieses mittlerweile veraltete Thema wieder auf.

Ausgangssituation:

-Selbst aufgebautes Transition Covert
-Formula RX Bremsen
-Fahrergewicht <82KG nackt, ca. 90KG gesamt
-Zuweilen ruppige Trailtouren bis 1800HM

Die Formula Bremse nervt gewaltig und soll gegen etwas hochwertigeres ausgetauscht werden: Kein Klingeln, gute Bremsleistung mit ebenso guter Dosierbarkeit, Haltbarkeit. Wenn das Ganze gewichtstechnisch noch im Rahmen bleiben könnte, wäre ich besonders zufrieden. 

Ist die M4 oder die X2 die richtige Bremse für mich?
Oder vielleicht doch vorne M4, hinten X2?

Bin für jede Rückmeldung dankbar.


----------



## echtorg (9. Juni 2012)

hab am lv301 vorne m4 und hinten x2

einfach ranschrauben, ausrichten und spass haben


----------



## zotty (12. Juni 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hallo Hope-Kenner,
> 
> ich greife dieses mittlerweile veraltete Thema wieder auf.
> 
> ...



habe beide aktuellen bremsen + gewicht wie du.
halte mittlerweile die x2 für die bessere variante für mich. beim bremsen mit 160mm kann ich keine unterschiede in der bremswirkung festellen. was aber einen grossen unterschied ausmacht ist der hebelweg. die x2 hat den kürzesten weg zum druckpunkt. das ist für mich sehr wichtig und ich habe so ziemlich alles versucht, bei der m4, um diesen weg zu verkürzen. NICHTS hat dauerhaft geholfen. 
habe im bekanntenkreis die gleich erfahrungen gemacht. man kommt damit klar, keine frage. bin der meinung das die m4 überbewertet wird, im vergleich zur x2. 
optisch finde ich passt die m4 sehr gut zu viel federweg.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> habe beide aktuellen bremsen + gewicht wie du.
> halte mittlerweile die x2 für die bessere variante für mich. beim bremsen mit 160mm kann ich keine unterschiede in der bremswirkung festellen. was aber einen grossen unterschied ausmacht ist der hebelweg. die x2 hat den kürzesten weg zum druckpunkt. das ist für mich sehr wichtig und ich habe so ziemlich alles versucht, bei der m4, um diesen weg zu verkürzen. NICHTS hat dauerhaft geholfen.
> habe im bekanntenkreis die gleich erfahrungen gemacht. man kommt damit klar, keine frage. bin der meinung das die m4 überbewertet wird, im vergleich zur x2.
> optisch finde ich passt die m4 sehr gut zu viel federweg.



alle "tech" bremsen bei hope haben denselben geber (hebeleinheit), aber unterschiedliche bremssättel. wenn dieselbe menge an bremsflüssigkeit, die von oben durchgedrückt wird, auf eine unterschiedliche anzahl kolben (2 bei der x2 und 4 bei der m4) verteilt wird, ist klar, dass sich das anders anfühlt.  ich mag sowohl die x2 als auch die m4, jede für sich. sind einfach klasse bremsen. allerdings komme ich mit der kombination x2 und m4 an einem rad nicht klar, weil es einfach vom "bremsverhalten" her zu unterschiedlich ist. die x2 kommt recht schnell mit der bremskraft rüber, die m4 ist imho über den hebelweg gesehen langsamer mit dem aufbauen der bremskraft, damit auch besser dosierbar.

was mir sehr gut gefällt als kombination ist v2 vorne, x2 hinten. da ist der unterschied im bremsverhalten zwar auch gegeben, aber von der charakteristik her passt es trotzdem imho viel besser zusammen als m4 und x2. taugt aber nur für vorwiegend-vorne-bremser  die v2 ist halt schon ein anker. wenn man die stahlflexleitung an der v2 durch kunststoff ersetzt ist der gewichtsunterschied zur m4 auch schon gar nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen kurze Frage an die Pros hier:
fahre zur Zeit eine Formula RX mit 180er scheiben, möchte aber für bessere Haltbakeit , Dosierung und Zuverlässigkeit eine Hope fahren.
Was ist von der Kombination Tech Evo M4 am VR und Tech Evo X2 am HR zu halten?


----------



## simdiem (9. Oktober 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen kurze Frage an die Pros hier:
> fahre zur Zeit eine Formula RX mit 180er scheiben, möchte aber für bessere Haltbakeit , Dosierung und Zuverlässigkeit eine Hope fahren.
> Was ist von der Kombination Tech Evo M4 am VR und Tech Evo X2 am HR zu halten?



Ließ mal den Beitrag über deinem!


----------

